# مشروع تخرج ادارة جودة المستشفيات وتحسينها Hospital Quality Management & improvment



## S-W (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمدلله حددت مشروع تخرجي للهندسة الصناعية
وهو ادارة جودة المستشفيات وتحسينها

احتاج الى دعم منكم في هذا الموضوع
اهداف الجودة objectives and goals
خطوات العمل procedures 
industrial techniques used in this field 
واذا ممكن بعض المعلومات عن six sigma وتطبيقاتها في الصحة والمستشفيات
supply chaine 
recyclying 
simulations 
queing theories 
cost of quality 
forecasting
some charts such as control chart ,fishbone chart ,pareto chart , flowchart ..etc
reengineering
design of experement 

يا ليت تفيدوني بأي افكار اضافيه او مواقع او كتب سواء كانت عربيه او انجليزية

والله يعطيكم الف عافيه
*​


----------



## عبدالله القيسي (29 يونيو 2013)

i think it's better if you use value stream mapping to detect waste in the system in order to enhance the system performance furthermore you can use VSM with simulation


----------



## م. مختار (4 يوليو 2013)

نسأل الله لك التوفيق - أود أن أرفق لك جزء من بحث بكالوريوس أشرفت عليه في مجال مشروعك لكن لم أعرف كيف أرفق ملف! ممكن أحد يرشدني


----------



## Eng.Alya (7 يوليو 2013)

الله يوفقك


----------

